# K & N gas milage



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

so can all of you guys that have those k &n air filters tell of any major difference in your gas milage ? i would love some extra horse power but it would be even better if it came with better gas milage also. 

thanks abunch, dave


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I was wondering that myself. I am getting close to changing my air filter on my 2000 Z71 and was trying to justify the fifty bucks on the K&N.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Dave,

GET IT ! It's the LAST air filter you'll ever have to buy.
You may have seen my post from a few weeks ago discussing the K&N filters. Well, I've been checking my mileage pretty closely on my new truck and haven't seen much of a change yet but I've only run one or two tanks through it since putting the filter in.
Heck, with the performance increase I saw I don't really care if the mileage doesn't go up ! But the truck only has about 1900 mils on it so far and I've been told that the mileage should increase a little bit as she breaks in.


----------



## buckinfishin (Oct 9, 2003)

I have done quite a bit of research on this because i am trying to see exactly how much gas milage i can get out of my truck and still gain horsepower. 
K&N filter work by themselves, but one thing try do is reset your computer in your vehicle. on my ford all i have to do is remove the negative battery connection and turn on the lights for about 10 minutes to remove any charge that is in the system. you will probably have to find out how to reset your computer for your particular vehicle. doing this allows the computer to adjust the fuel/air mixture and compensate for the increase in air into the intake. 
My Recommendation: Do some research and spend an extra $100 or so and buy the whole intake system for your vehicle. this system is a easy bolt on and totally removes the stock intake and replaces with a less restricted one. (car companies make intakes this way to reduce the noise made by air sucking into the engine. personally i like the noise and the horsepower gain and the fact that it will really improve gas milage to the point where this modification will pay for itself.

a higher performance exhaust is also a relatively cheap way to stretch the gas milage and horsepower

luke


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Luke,

Welcome to the site. Glad to have you aboard.

I agree with the intake/exhaust upgrade. My brother did it to his 2000 Dodge Ram with a 360 in it. He did it shortly after he bought the truck new in 2000 and said it made a HUGE difference.

I just bought a 2003 Sonoma 4x4 Crew Cab and don't have the extra coin right now for the upgrade so I opted for the $39 option for now.  But I do plan on doing the intake/exhaust upgrade when I can afford it. (I found a package price of about $495 for both) It's an easy bolt on and should make a big difference I'm sure. I was amazed and the increase in performance with just the K&N though.


----------



## D.K.sxs (Aug 24, 2002)

Put one in my Honda Goldwing this year, no milage increase but gobbs more power!!! Filter was 75$ but regular filters for bike are 30$ so it has already paid for itself this year.....Hope this helps...


----------

